# Beautiful Family



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 10, 2012)

Another session at Ketring Park in Littleton, Colorado.  This is pretty much my home turf since it is only 10 min walk from my house.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 10, 2012)

Beautiful.  Those colors are stunning.  What lens is this?  Love #4 and #6.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks good. One thing that my eyes are drawn to is in #4, where Dad's head seems halo'd or double exposed. I love the depth that you are showing in them.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 10, 2012)

Your recent works are very very nice Robin!


----------



## twocolor (Nov 10, 2012)

Again, FANTASTIC!


----------



## Tee (Nov 10, 2012)

Love the colors!  Well done as always, Robin.   I'm having deja vu with this couple.  Didn't you shoot engagement photos of this couple?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 10, 2012)

Tom, we did family photo without the baby.  Baby David was still in the womb last year.

Usagani Photography - Denver Wedding Photographer, CO | Denver Colorado family photographer: Sarah and David - Family photo on a freezing cold day


----------



## Tee (Nov 10, 2012)

Ah yes.  That's right.


----------



## paigew (Nov 10, 2012)

These are so great. I really love the 2nd family shot.


----------



## fancifulimpressions (Dec 1, 2012)

love the family in the field. its my fave


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 1, 2012)

I like #4. Good family photos!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Stunning.  Great job as always, Robin.  Very very good.  :thumbup:


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 4, 2012)

Its nice how a single mom would want to get portraits take of her son and his grandpa together with her.

All joking aside, a masterful set as always.


----------



## laynea24 (Jan 22, 2013)

These are fantastic! May I ask what you used for lighting?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 22, 2013)

1 speedlight trough brolly


----------



## laynea24 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## QuantumFrame (Jan 23, 2013)

# 3, 4, 6, and 7 are just fantastic. Are you using a Prime lens?


----------

